# just askin



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever bowfished persimmon bayou under the 2004 bridge ? :texasflag


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

No, but I sure wish I could. I'll be crossing this weekend on my way to folks and just like always I'll be saying "Man, I wish I my boat"


----------

